# Help with gender



## Sosska (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello everybody I just got two new budgies that are 8 weeks old I’m inlove with them. Still in the process of taming them however I Would love to know if anyone here could be able to tell me the gender of them Thank you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You have two sweet budgie girls  They're adorable! What are their names? 

It's great to have you here; you've come to the best possible place to learn everything you need to know about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around here :wave:


----------



## Sosska (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh my god. I’m so excited to know they are two girls. However I noticed the winter ( the white one ) keeps biting zesty leg ( the green one ) and push her off the perch then when zesty goes to another perch winter follows her then repeats the same thing
Do you have any idea why is this happening 
And thank you so much for the reply 
Appreciate it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little girls are lovely. 

Winter may be trying to show her dominance over Zesty but you are going to need to keep an eye on them. If there is continual bullying, then the two will need to be housed in separate cages.*


----------

